# Von der Fabrik zum Kunden - Der Weg des fertigen Netzteils



## be quiet! Support (12. August 2015)

Bevor ein Netzteil in Eurem Rechner landet, hat es schon einen weiten Weg hinter sich gebracht. In unserem neusten INSIDE be quiet! Artikel  zeigen wir Euch am Beispiel der Straight Power 10-Serie auf, welche Schritte unsere Produkte vor Ort noch einmal durchlaufen, bevor diese an Distributoren und große Online-Händler verschickt werden.

Wir wünschen viel Spaß beim Lesen: be quiet! - Inside be quiet!
Weitere Artikel findet Ihr hier: be quiet! - Inside be quiet!


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

Sehr interessant, danke!


----------

